
Robotics accelerator $15,000, 0% equity - yotamros
https://www.qutbluebox.com.au/robotics
======
uiri
It looks like more of a contest with a minimum prize of $15k for complete
entries.

It is limited to residents of Queensland; the state in the northeastern
portion of Australia.

